# which would make better 3D bow??



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

I shoot a Switchback and will for along time!!! Great bow!!! but looking to try open class and can get really sweet deal on a outback!!
I'm thinking about putting overdraw on a outback and as light of arrows as possible and getting alot of speed to play around with!!
Is the outback a good 3D bow?? Short ATA is a negative but a 7 5/8th brace hieght seen real forgiving!!!
Would like some opions on shooting an outback for 3D or stay bowhunter class with my switchback, that will be used for hunting!!!


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I had both but I had the OB much longer then the SB. I thought my OB shot better then the SB but thats just my opinion. Yes it is short for 3d and it probably will not be forgiving enough for you but if you want it anyway I would set it up and compare it to your SB. Shoot the best in the open class.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*3-d bow*

Why not??? I've heard that Mathews LX'x are good 3-d bows, but as far as short axle to axle, I'm shooting a Hoyt ViperTec and it's only 32 inch axle to axle bow, and it kick's butt!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

just my opinion even though i do preffer a longer bow for 3d that out back is a tack driver for a short bow. i too owned an outback and a switchback and although i can't take nothing away from the switchback i've accually thought of trading it in for another outback. i just think the outback was a touch more accurate. i was shooting 4 inch groups from 60 yards with fixed blade broad heads with the outback. i'm a huge fan of the big brace height if there was only a way to get more speed out of them. but hey get your arrows to 5 grains per pound and have at it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*switchback will shoot*

Never saw any Mathews Pro shooting the Outback, I do see some shooting the switchback.


----------



## YnoX (May 11, 2004)

Didn't Chris White of UK win an outdoor target shoot with Switchback?

Even if Outback is more accurate for you, installing an overdraw will take a lot of "forgivness" from any bow.
Just my opinion.


----------



## John Sullivan (Jun 14, 2005)

LX is longer ATA and is only approx 3/8" different brace height. You lose only 1 to 3 fps on the LX. Unless you just have to have the newest, latest, greatest...I would go with an LX an save you some money. I GUARANTEE you can't tell 1 to 3 fps difference.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Shooting my best scores ever this year w/my Switchback. Had longer,had shorter, had faster, never had sweeter.


----------



## Silent Predator (Jun 14, 2005)

*Longer ATA*

I perfere bows that have a longer ATA than short ones. I like the forgiveness with the longer brace. Yes you loose some speed with them but they are not prone to torque issues like the shorter ATA. That can play a factor when shooting 3D because we don't always have level ground to shoot on. But if you are shooting well with the Outback stay with it. Go with what feels right to you.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Why go w/ overdraw? Have to maintain either 280FPS or 5 grains per pound. You can do that w/o overdraw, keep the forgivness, and bow won't sound like it's being dry fired.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have shot Mathews LX, Outback, and Switchback. By far the LX was a solid performer for me. I later switched to Bowtech shooting the constitution and Extreme VFT. Out of the bowtechs the extreme was rock solid and performed great. I have since been out of the sport a while and just purchased a AR34 in hopes of taking back my 3D championship!!! :wink:


----------



## Silent Predator (Jun 14, 2005)

*Optimal 3D Bow*

As I posted earlier I am partial to longer ATA bows. But at the same time I am a firm believer in the best bow is the one that feels most comfortable in YOUR hands. I have shot Bowtech, Mathews, Parker, Jennings, PSE, Indian, and Darton and all have items on them that I like and do not like. So if you have a bow that has a short ATA or long ATA, and it shoots well for you, then stick with it. And with practice, it will get you were you want to go.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

According to the Mathews site. the speeds go as follows

LX 317fps
Switchback XT 315 fps
Outback 308 fps

The LX is nail driver.


----------



## Silent Predator (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lx*

The LX is a great bow. When I worked at Badgerland Archery in Wisconsin, we could not keep the Switchback on the shelves. The same was for the Outback. Just becareful when looking at speeds. Speed is great but it can have its down falls. What I tell my students that I coach is with speed you get a couple of things.

1. It will let the arrow fly straighter and if you are off by a yard or two on a target it will help. But if you are weak on judging yardage, all it is going to do is make you miss faster.

2. Speed can make the bow amplify any torgue in your bow hand. Mathews is a great bow for balance and with its good brace heights you should not have much of a problem. But it will happen. So becareful in that aspect.


----------

